# Answers from my auto insurance agent



## Guest (Dec 12, 2014)

Just for your info....

I emailed with my auto ins agent. She had not heard about Uber or TNC's or ride-sharing. Here's the jist of what I gathered.

She pointed out that per my policy details, the following are excluded from auto coverage: “For damages arising out of the ownership, maintenance, or use of a vehicle while it is rented to or leased to others by an insured.” and “For damages arising out of the ownership, maintenance, or use of a vehicle while it is being used to carry persons for a charge." 

She mentioned that I'd still have my full auto coverage during personal driving, but that coverage would be zip during any TNC driving (while the application is on).

Also said that since the insurance company isn't assuming any additional risk since they don't cover my on-the-clock driving, the premium doesn't change. She did not mention that increased milage would have an impact, but I didn't ask specifically.

Regarding Proof of Insurance - During personal driving, I'd be required to have my personal auto insurance card (and license & reg...) as normal. As for any work driving, she did not know the required documents to have in the car - I'd need to contact the TNC for those details.

Note: This is all as of 12/12/2014 and only pertains to me and my personal auto policy. These answers may or may not apply to anyone else.


----------



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

Who is your insurance company? Would you mind telling us? Because mine will cancel you if they find out, from what I understand. I do not know of any insurance companies that allow us to UBER at all.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Pilzyboy said:


> Just putting this out there in case it helps anyone. My car is registered in Maryland, and am driving in DC metro.
> 
> Under the guise of researching *before* I decide to be an Uber driver, I asked my auto insurance agent some questions regarding coverage and stuff. In addition to my questions, I included a copy of Uber's "Certificate of Insurance" thing as well as a copy of the graphic and webpage that describes Uber's coverage. This is what I've been told and what I've surmised...
> 
> ...


The mileage should not matter because you will be under Uber's policy for the extra miles.


----------



## AmberLamps (Oct 29, 2014)

Pilzyboy said:


> State Farm


Hmmmm....I have trouble believing this. Since a friend just switched from State Farm since his renewal policy clearly stated that he would not be fovered if he participates in any ride sharing companies.

Do you have anything in writing proving that they have no issues with you driving for Uber?

If this was just an insurance agent telling you these things then I would not believe him since he is just trying to retain your buisnes. Make hime show proof in writing.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

AmberLamps said:


> Hmmmm....I have trouble believing this. Since a friend just switched from State Farm since his renewal policy clearly stated that he would not be fovered if he participates in any ride sharing companies.
> 
> Do you have anything in writing proving that they have no issues with you driving for Uber?
> 
> If this was just an insurance agent telling you these things then I would not believe him since he is just trying to retain your buisnes. Make hime show proof in writing.


....great advice.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Have an accident and have four passengers injured, and see how well Uber will back you up.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

AmberLamps said:


> Hmmmm....I have trouble believing this. Since a friend just switched from State Farm since his renewal policy clearly stated that he would not be fovered if he participates in any ride sharing companies.
> 
> Do you have anything in writing proving that they have no issues with you driving for Uber?
> 
> If this was just an insurance agent telling you these things then I would not believe him since he is just trying to retain your buisnes. Make hime show proof in writing.


Exactly. None of this stuff you heard is going to help you when you get your claim denied. "But this guy on the phone said..."


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Have an accident and have four passengers injured, and see how well Uber will back you up.


Which point are you trying to make? That Uber wont cover you period? or because its 4 people. As if saying UBer would cover if only 1 passenger in car


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Exactly. None of this stuff you heard is going to help you when you get your claim denied. "But this guy on the phone said..."


i guess you talking about a claim when he's just driving by himself with app off?
because he said the company already said they would deny any claim while ubering


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> i guess you talking about a claim when he's just driving by himself with app off?
> because he said the company already said they would deny any claim while ubering


corrrrrectamungooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

I am also hearing other State Farm customers getting cancelled once they disclose they're driving for UBER. There is so much inaccurate info out there, and I think it depends on the state you're in. People need to realize that, insurance coverage varies based on state. I would be calling your state Dept of Insurance and seeing if someone there can help you on this. Or as we're told "see an attorney."


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

pengduck said:


> The mileage should not matter because you will be under Uber's policy for the extra miles.


Your personal insurance will go up, because they don't know how many miles are personal and how many are Uber. They will charge you those extra miles. IF they don't cancel you, which you most likely will be. Dont try and lie about mileage either if you are in California because they can get your true mileage from smog checks.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

observer said:


> Your personal insurance will go up, because they don't know how many miles are personal and how many are Uber. They will charge you those extra miles. IF they don't cancel you, which you most likely will be. Dont try and lie about mileage either if you are in California because they can get your true mileage from smog checks.


theres actually no way they can tell personal miles from Uber miles
a "regular" person can drive as much as an "uber" person if they so please.this is america


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> theres actually no way they can tell personal miles from Uber miles
> a "regular" person can drive as much as an "uber" person if they so please.this is america


That is exactly my point. Insurance is based on risk, the more miles you drive the more risk. AAA in California asks you how many miles you drive yearly. They partly base your premium on miles. You drive 10K miles you pay X dllrs. You drive 20K miles you pay 2(X). They have the ability and will check your true mileage through the smog check program. Anybody claiming 10K miles yearly and showing 40K actual miles, will have their insurance premium go up. They may even ask you if you are driving for hire directly, just based on the mileage.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> theres actually no way they can tell personal miles from Uber miles
> a "regular" person can drive as much as an "uber" person if they so please.this is america


That's true, and that is why many companies don't want to offer plans which cover both. It is too difficult to prove, and too risky to ignore.


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

My COMMERCIAL insurance agent told me today if I drive for Uber my policy will not be renewed next year. My personal insurance won't allow ride share and basically said the same. .Not that I would even consider driving for an unethical, overrated Uber! Seems there are thousands of accident claims and some resulting in great injury and deaths and some of the stories I was told today made me sick. I was told passenger insurance companies will only insure Professional Experienced Drivers. The commercial insurance driver experience questionnaire is massive.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

My Cabby said:


> My COMMERCIAL insurance agent told me today if I drive for Uber my policy will not be renewed next year. My personal insurance won't allow ride share and basically said the same. .Not that I would even consider driving for an unethical, overrated Uber! Seems there are thousands of accident claims and some resulting in great injury and deaths and some of the stories I was told today made me sick. I was told passenger insurance companies will only insure Professional Experienced Drivers. The commercial insurance driver experience questionnaire is massive.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

*Insurance in Nyc, where you have to be legit, insurance is $5,000.00 a year with a clean license. With a bad driver's license it's easily twice that.
And you people expect to drive people for a living with just personal insurance? You deserve to be sued when you have an accident with passengers. 
I sure wouldn't ride in your car's. *


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Which point are you trying to make? That Uber wont cover you period? or because its 4 people. As if saying UBer would cover if only 1 passenger in car


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

It's all on you, Uber will say, we are just a technologycompany, we don't know anything about people driving passengers.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> It's all on you, Uber will say, we are just a technologycompany, we don't know anything about people driving passengers.


Uber is NOT in the transportation business. Wink. Wink.


----------



## Berliner (Oct 29, 2014)

observer said:


> Uber is NOT in the transportation business. Wink. Wink.


And the BS is they might be right. The driver is in the transportation business.


----------

